# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Rio Valdecasillas

## camel

Hola os dejo una foto de la cascada del rio Valdecasillas, unos metros antes de unirse al rio Vadeinfierno y formar el rio Real que a su vez se le incorpora mas abajo el rio Guarrnon y pasa a llamarse rio Genil.
El resto del report aquí:
http://sierradelronquio.blogspot.com...cuesta-de.html

----------


## stonjohn4

El Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas lleva tres años analizando las concentraciones de estos productos en diferentes puntos de la cuenca del Ebro, y aunque de momento se indica que los residuos hallados en sus aguas no son perjudiciales para la salud humana, se desconoce los problemas que la "mezcla" y la interacción de los mismos podría llegar a provocar a largo plazo.

----------

